# David German



## Atlanta-Kenpo

I just wanted to see if anyone has seen his video and what they thought of him?  Man that poor stunt dummy!  It seems like he is doing some interisting things blending stand up kenpo on the ground.  

Does anyone know who he was refering to when he spoke of the terrible 7 instructors that were holding Ed Parker back??
 :idunno:  :asian:


----------



## Maltair

Which video are ya talking about? I've seen one and worked with him a couple times. The guy knows a ton of stuff. We were on stage once for a demonstration at the onion festivel and he put his son in a nifty finger lock, he placed the opponents fingers up close to their own arm pit and he coudln't get it out. Pretty cool.


----------



## Brad Billings

The best person to ask, that I can think of other than Mr. German, would be Mr. "KenpoJoe" Rebelo. I know from talking with Mr. Rebelo, that he thinks very highly of Mr. German. He is also very approachable and would probably answer more questions than you thought you had.


Respectfully,
Brad


----------



## Kempojujutsu

I have two of his video's. Kenpo-jujutsu connetion & Chin Na.


----------



## The Kai

I got all 4 and they are prettyt good

Todd


----------



## KempoShaun

Brad Billings said:
			
		

> The best person to ask, that I can think of other than Mr. German, would be Mr. "KenpoJoe" Rebelo. I know from talking with Mr. Rebelo, that he thinks very highly of Mr. German. He is also very approachable and would probably answer more questions than you thought you had.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Brad



Spot on Brad, I just finished my weekly private lesson with KenpoJoe, and mentioned this thread to him, hopefully he can come and grace us with an anecdote or two   :ultracool


----------



## KENPOJOE

Atlanta-Kenpo said:
			
		

> I just wanted to see if anyone has seen his video and what they thought of him?  Man that poor stunt dummy!  It seems like he is doing some interisting things blending stand up kenpo on the ground.
> 
> Does anyone know who he was refering to when he spoke of the terrible 7 instructors that were holding Ed Parker back??
> :idunno:  :asian:



Hi Folks!
Dear Atlanta Kenpo,
I have had the pleasure of working Mr. German since 1998 [i think that was the year] and it has been an honor and privilage to have been to his studio in CA. and to have him visit here in Massachusetts. 
The person you are asking about in the videos is Ralph Andersen, owner of the "White Tiger Studios" in Las Vegas,NV. Mr Andersen is a long time student of Mr. German and a great martial artist in his own right!
The "Deadly 7" that Mr German refers to are the Black Belt Instructors who left Mr. Parker to train with Jimmy Wing Woo. Another exodus of instructors occured with Mr. Parker because of Bruce Lee as well. If you look on website of both men's students, you can figure out who there men were...
In my humble opinion, David German has one of the smoothest transitions from kenpo into the grappling arts I have ever seen in 36 years of being in the martial arts. Whether in kenpo,white tiger kung fu,Chin na, budojujutsu, or any of the other arts he performs, it is a joy to watch him move and learn the techniques that place you in an incredible amount of pain! He has given me insights into kenpo history,creation of many of the techniques,forms or sets, as well as new insights on how to perform these techniques as well as "transition" into other arts from the kenpo "master key" movements.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Seabrook

I have one of his videos. He moves awesome. I love how he incorporates joint manipulation, takedowns, and chokes into his techniques. 

While I have yet to train with him, I see he is coming to Larry Tatum's camp this June. Awesome!


----------



## KENPOJOE

Maltair said:
			
		

> Which video are ya talking about? I've seen one and worked with him a couple times. The guy knows a ton of stuff. We were on stage once for a demonstration at the onion festivel and he put his son in a nifty finger lock, he placed the opponents fingers up close to their own arm pit and he coudln't get it out. Pretty cool.


Hi Folks!
Dear Bryan,
You are so fortunate to have Mr.German in your area now! The man is a storehouse of knowledge and you should avail yourself of the opportunity to train with him if the chance presents itself! Especially now that he lives in your town! Mr.German has 4 videos out through Century/Panther Productions:
1 the Kenpo Jujutsu connection
2 the Deadly Art of Chin Na
3Choking and Strangulation Techniques
4 Explosive Ground Fighting

I have just completed 4 new dvd/videos with Mr. German and they will be made available through his website www.kenpoman.com or through myself.
they are:
1 the Kenpoman Dummy:EXPLOSIVE TECHNIQUES TO MARTIAL EXCELLENCE!
2 the T.A.I. Hurri-Kane [mr. German's new designed cane & techniques]
3 Flexible weapons: the T.A.I. way [nunchaku and thunder whips/chains]
4 Short 3:application,innovation & technique
 There was also a series of videos/dvds in the Chin na form which I hope to release in the future as well!
Since he is in your area, pick him brain for info,history and technique!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## The Kai

KenpoJoe

Please keep me on line on what is happening with these Videos.  I have the 1st four, having met Mr German twice(?).  Knowledgable and seems to exude a sense of strenght, no?
Todd


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Last I recall, Mr. German was teaching TAI, and not Kenpo. When did he decide to switch back? Why? I have nothing but respect for the man and his abilities, but can't help but wonder if his return to the headlines as a 1st gen under Parker from the dinosaur days isn't financially motivated.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## KENPOJOE

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Last I recall, Mr. German was teaching TAI, and not Kenpo. When did he decide to switch back? Why? I have nothing but respect for the man and his abilities, but can't help but wonder if his return to the headlines as a 1st gen under Parker from the dinosaur days isn't financially motivated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave


Hi Folks!
Dear Dave,
If you were familiar with Mr. German and with T.A.I., You would know that Mr. German was always teaching Kenpo and never "left" it, so there was never a need to "switch" back to something that was a keystone to what made T.A.I. Karate/T.A.I. Kung Fu/T.A.I. Kenpo was,is and always will be in regards to Mr. German's approach. You are correct that Mr. German was and is indeed a 1st Generation Black Belt under Mr. Parker, having opened the first 2 Parker franchises in Las Vegas, as well as having actually helped build the Pasadena studio, having been the catylist [sp] for the creation of techniques such as "cross of death" to having taught people like Limalama founder Tino Tuliosega form 4 as an assistant instructor, Mr. German was there for much of the formulative times in the Parker creative era. He has always been mentioned as a kenpo instructor, from his first articles in Black Belt magazine in 1981 to his inside kung fu articles in the mid 1980's. He was listed as an honorable mention as the 1983 Inside Kung Fu "Kenpo Instructor of the year" along with Ralph Castro and Jay T. Will [Nick Cerio won a "reader's award" for the most ballots sent in!]. As far as why he's in the public eye again? Simple. Students like Dr. Christian Harfouche, Ralph Andersen and myself have been asking him to step forward and allow more unaware martial artists see what he has to offer! Simply ask kenpoists like Larry Tatum,Clyde Obriant, or Joe Simonet what they thought of him after meeting him and feeling his technique and his art and ask them if he "knows Kenpo". There is nothing wrong with being paid for what you teach, But simply stated, David German just doesn't function like that...He reminds me of a Martial arts version of Jack Kerowac [sp] or Ernest Hemingway, who would be just as content to write another poem or country song,sail on a schooner, live in another city,state or country, and not care if people even knew he did the martial arts at all! So, in regards to it all being financially motivated? NAHHHH!
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## John Bishop

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Last I recall, Mr. German was teaching TAI, and not Kenpo. When did he decide to switch back? Why? I have nothing but respect for the man and his abilities, but can't help but wonder if his return to the headlines as a 1st gen under Parker from the dinosaur days isn't financially motivated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave


I remember from the 70s and 80s when he lived in my town he had a chain of studios called the "Budokan".  
When the kung fu craze came along he taught "White Tiger Kung Fu", and "White Eyebrow Kung Fu".  
When the ninjitsu craze hit he taught "Ninjitsu".  Later on he started emphasizing "Tai Karate".  
When the Gracie craze started he started teaching "Newaza" and "Kenpo Jujitsu".  
I watched the signs in front of his school change a few times with the martial arts trends.  In fact he even did commercials on our local cable channel.  
So yes, there was a financial motivation there.  But I guess there's nothing wrong with trying to make a living.  
I've always heard that he was a exceptional martial artist, who trained under some excellent kenpo, kung fu, judo, and jujitsu teachers.  I just could never figure out where he got his ninja training from.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo

Does he have anyone in the Atlanta area that teaches his Kenpo/grappling blend?


----------



## KENPOJOE

John Bishop said:
			
		

> I remember from the 70s and 80s when he lived in my town he had a chain of studios called the "Budokan".
> When the kung fu craze came along he taught "White Tiger Kung Fu", and "White Eyebrow Kung Fu".
> When the ninjitsu craze hit he taught "Ninjitsu".  Later on he started emphasizing "Tai Karate".
> When the Gracie craze started he started teaching "Newaza" and "Kenpo Jujitsu".
> I watched the signs in front of his school change a few times with the martial arts trends.  In fact he even did commercials on our local cable channel.
> So yes, there was a financial motivation there.  But I guess there's nothing wrong with trying to make a living.
> I've always heard that he was a exceptional martial artist, who trained under some excellent kenpo, kung fu, judo, and jujitsu teachers.  I just could never figure out where he got his ninja training from.


Hi Folks!
Dear John {and NO, it's not THAT kind of "dear John" letter, LOL!}
Mr. German's association is in regards to Al Thomas' "Budokan" dojo from El Monte,CA where Mr. German learned Mr. Thomas' system of "Budojujutsu". Some of you might be familiar with Mr. Thomas's video tape "The world of martial arts" w/ Al Thomas, in which Chuck Norris did the introduction, John Saxon [of "enter the dragon" fame] did the narration, and benny urquidez,steve sanders,karen shepard,and many other martial arts greats were featured and performing Mr. Thomas' system. Mr. German received the Grandmastership of the Budojujutsu system from Al Thomas prior to his death by cancer. Mr. German mentions about this in his interview on one of the Panther Production tapes.
Mr. German also trained and received instructor's certification in White Tiger Kung Fu from it's direct living Grandmaster Wai Fung Doo, [also known as Doo Wai] Mr. German, along with Brian Adams [author of "The Medical Implication of Karate Blows"]& Parker Linekin, were the main students under GM Doo Wai and were certified under him in Bok Fu as well as Bok mei {white eyebrow}. Mr. German also received certification from the Kuo Shu Federation of Taiwan in regards to his rank from Doo Wai.
The "ninjutsu" you might have seen was either a early reference to the original variation on the "Kenpoman" called the "Ninjaman" which, if you have old issues of Black Belt Magazine, you can still see the advertisments for the product under that name.
Mr. German has always used the term "TAI Karate" to refer to his art over the years. That is the phrase that most people on the west coast are familiar with as the name of Mr. German's art. BTW, John, thank you for mentioning Mr. German in your now famous "kenpo family tree" from that article long ago!
The tern "ne waza" {ground techniques} has always been used in Jujutsu/Judo circles and has always been part of the TAI curriculum from Mr. German's training with Al Thomas. "Kenpo Jujutsu" is the perfect term for the blending of the kenpo into the jujutsu that Mr. German does, and it's one of the smoothest transitions I've ever seen in my martial arts career!
I hope this properly addresses your comments and since you passed by his studio so many times over the years,you should have stopped by a few times! I'm sure Mr. German would have been happy to explain to you just as I have done so now.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## John Bishop

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Hi Folks!
> Dear John {and NO, it's not THAT kind of "dear John" letter, LOL!}
> Mr. German's association is in regards to Al Thomas' "Budokan" dojo from El Monte,CA where Mr. German learned Mr. Thomas' system of "Budojujutsu". Some of you might be familiar with Mr. Thomas's video tape "The world of martial arts" w/ Al Thomas, in which Chuck Norris did the introduction, John Saxon [of "enter the dragon" fame] did the narration, and benny urquidez,steve sanders,karen shepard,and many other martial arts greats were featured and performing Mr. Thomas' system. Mr. German received the Grandmastership of the Budojujutsu system from Al Thomas prior to his death by cancer. Mr. German mentions about this in his interview on one of the Panther Production tapes.
> Mr. German also trained and received instructor's certification in White Tiger Kung Fu from it's direct living Grandmaster Wai Fung Doo, [also known as Doo Wai] Mr. German, along with Brian Adams [author of "The Medical Implication of Karate Blows"]& Parker Linekin, were the main students under GM Doo Wai and were certified under him in Bok Fu as well as Bok mei {white eyebrow}. Mr. German also received certification from the Kuo Shu Federation of Taiwan in regards to his rank from Doo Wai.
> The "ninjutsu" you might have seen was either a early reference to the original variation on the "Kenpoman" called the "Ninjaman" which, if you have old issues of Black Belt Magazine, you can still see the advertisments for the product under that name.
> Mr. German has always used the term "TAI Karate" to refer to his art over the years. That is the phrase that most people on the west coast are familiar with as the name of Mr. German's art. BTW, John, thank you for mentioning Mr. German in your now famous "kenpo family tree" from that article long ago!
> The tern "ne waza" {ground techniques} has always been used in Jujutsu/Judo circles and has always been part of the TAI curriculum from Mr. German's training with Al Thomas. "Kenpo Jujutsu" is the perfect term for the blending of the kenpo into the jujutsu that Mr. German does, and it's one of the smoothest transitions I've ever seen in my martial arts career!
> I hope this properly addresses your comments and since you passed by his studio so many times over the years,you should have stopped by a few times! I'm sure Mr. German would have been happy to explain to you just as I have done so now.
> I hope that I was of some service,
> KENPOJOE


JOE:
In fact I did talk with them, many times over the years.  I knew his common law wife Romaine Lum, and several of their students.  I knew some of his black belts, namely Daryl Krebs, Ron Sanchez (now with Bob White), "Mac" MacDonald, and Ray Snyder. 
There were only two karate schools in our little town (at the time) of 18,000 people.  So everyone knew everyone. I remember Daryl Krebs teaching in his garage in Upland. Ray Snyder starting his school on Lincoln Bl. in Cypress.  And "Mac" MacDonald starting his school on Mountain Ave in Ontario. 
I remember when David's son get stabbed a local party, and almost died. 
So no, I didn't get my information from just driving by his school. 

And also, I don't think any of the things I wrote were negative.  I think the word I used to describe his skills was "exceptional". 
He simply tried to make a living here from teaching the martial arts, so he taught what people wanted to learn at the time.  And he was very skillfull at what he taught. 
It was just that some of his marketing at the time, seemed odd to us.  Like you said "ne waza" is simply the ground techniques from judo and jujitsu, not a separate art in itself.  To say that you taught the art of "Newaza" (as he advertized it), would be like a karate guy saying he taught the art of "kicks", but not punches and blocks. 
The first I heard of his version of "Kenpo Jujitsu" was when he contacted me around 1993 to do a magazine article on it.  At the time I was busy doing assignment articles, so we never did the article. 
But anyway, no where in my writings did I state that Mr. German was anything but a excellent martial artist.  I was merely trying to explain why someone would be confused about what system he taught. 
Because like you said, if someone "just drove by his school" on 13th street, in Chino, Calif, or read his Yellow Page add, they would have seen differant arts advertized at differant time periods.


----------



## The Kai

Actually we have a few local schools such as "kicks unlimited" (honest).  While Mr german's marketing efforts might seem a little out there, he is a good kenpoist.  I have a copy of the Al Thomas tape, he brought some people together for that did'nt he.

Todd


----------



## KENPOJOE

John Bishop said:
			
		

> JOE:
> In fact I did talk with them, many times over the years.  I knew his common law wife Romaine Lum, and several of their students.  I knew some of his black belts, namely Daryl Krebs, Ron Sanchez (now with Bob White), "Mac" MacDonald, and Ray Snyder.
> There were only two karate schools in our little town (at the time) of 18,000 people.  So everyone knew everyone. I remember Daryl Krebs teaching in his garage in Upland. Ray Snyder starting his school on Lincoln Bl. in Cypress.  And "Mac" MacDonald starting his school on Mountain Ave in Ontario.
> I remember when David's son get stabbed a local party, and almost died.
> So no, I didn't get my information from just driving by his school.
> 
> And also, I don't think any of the things I wrote were negative.  I think the word I used to describe his skills was "exceptional".
> He simply tried to make a living here from teaching the martial arts, so he taught what people wanted to learn at the time.  And he was very skillfull at what he taught.
> It was just that some of his marketing at the time, seemed odd to us.  Like you said "ne waza" is simply the ground techniques from judo and jujitsu, not a separate art in itself.  To say that you taught the art of "Newaza" (as he advertized it), would be like a karate guy saying he taught the art of "kicks", but not punches and blocks.
> The first I heard of his version of "Kenpo Jujitsu" was when he contacted me around 1993 to do a magazine article on it.  At the time I was busy doing assignment articles, so we never did the article.
> But anyway, no where in my writings did I state that Mr. German was anything but a excellent martial artist.  I was merely trying to explain why someone would be confused about what system he taught.
> Because like you said, if someone "just drove by his school" on 13th street, in Chino, Calif, or read his Yellow Page add, they would have seen differant arts advertized at differant time periods.


Hi Folks,
Dear Mr.Bishop {let's avoid the "Dear John"thing! LOL!}
It's fantastic that you knew Mr.German as well as many of his students over the years! I never said that any of the thing mentioned were negative and answered the comments and questions that you put forth. If you felt there was negativity involved that came only from your interpetation of my one sentence.The rest of the post was simply telling the background of Mr. German and who some of his instructors were and where he learned the given arts you refered to in your response. As for the "newaza", in Al Thomas' Budo jujutsu, Newaza ia taught as a "sub art" that encompasses 72 different ground techniques that can be taught as a seperate art or inclusive of the entire budojujutsu art. Just as "taido"as Mr.Thomas taught,was a reference to the 52 methods of choking and strangulation and could be taught as a separate entity or inclusive of the entire art.Chin na is considered by many chinese as simply a part of the overall kung fu/wu shu styles but it is also taught as a separate style onto itself. 
In closing,I never said that you stated anything negative in regards to Mr.German's ability as a martial artist and I wanted to clarify where his training came from to confirm his styles of influence. Simply stated, if a person is skilled in various systems,then he or she should able to advertise them and Mr.German did exactly that!  
Don't Sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## asangria

Unfortunately, Ray Snyder retired a number of years ago and the Cypress studio closed. He's currently living in Utah I believe.



			
				John Bishop said:
			
		

> JOE:
> I knew some of his black belts, namely Daryl Krebs, Ron Sanchez (now with Bob White), "Mac" MacDonald, and Ray Snyder.
> There were only two karate schools in our little town (at the time) of 18,000 people. So everyone knew everyone. I remember Daryl Krebs teaching in his garage in Upland. Ray Snyder starting his school on Lincoln Bl. in Cypress.


----------



## asangria

Is it true that Master German named a successor to the Tai Kenpo System?


----------



## KENPOJOE

asangria said:
			
		

> Is it true that Master German named a successor to the Tai Kenpo System?


Hi Folks,
Mr. German has allocated various individuals over the years to be the successor in various arts/styles of T.A.I., Ralph Andersen and Christian Harfouche immediately come to mind. However, GM German is still very much alive and I'm sure that he will make the proper announcements when the time is appropriate.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## kenpoworks

Hello Kenpojoe, I sent a private message to you with regard to two topics, have you checked your messages!
with respect 
Rich


----------

